# Budget ~ $1000, Sony A5100 or Samsung NX500???



## bmwzimmer (Apr 28, 2015)

My budget is ~ $1000 to spend on a compact lightweight mirrorless system for family outings and trips where I don't want to lug around the DSLR (like trips to Disneyland or park). 

A few requirements:

1.) SMALL, COMPACT, & LIGHT Interchangeable lens system. *Must fit in my Jacket Pocket!!!*
2.) An Image Stabilized Zoom Kit lens for occasional video of the kids. I love the compact size of the Sony and Samsung Pancake zoom lenses. This lens will only be on the camera 10% of the time.
3.) Tilty touch screen is a priority over an EVF. My wife will be using it a lot and Likes using iphones to take pictures. 
4.) A small compact 35-50mm (FF equivalent) Fast prime lens. Must be SHARP wide open, cheap, and light. On the camera 90% of the time.
5.) Want FF like Noise performance up to ISO 6400, Micro 4/3 is out of the question but the latest APS-C sensor can handle it
6.) Don't want to sacrifice too much on Image Quality

Option 1 (cost based on today's B&H prices)
Sony A5100 with 16-50mm kit lens - $500
Sony 35mm f/1.8 lens - $400
TOTAL COST: $900

Option 2
Samsung NX500 with 16-50mm kit lens - $700
Samsung 30mm f/2 lens - $200
TOTAL COST: $900

Sony is more popular but I'm kind of leaning towards the samsung primarily because I read the 30mm f/2 lens is a total gem of a lens (for the price). Which would you choose and why?


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 29, 2015)

6D + 40mm pancake = done 8)


----------



## bmwzimmer (Apr 29, 2015)

I've owned that lens once and sold it. If it was an f/2 i would keep it (ok to be slightly larger)
It doesn't meet requirement 1-4

Anyways, i checked out DXOmark and the Sony 35 f/1.8 resolves 11 perceivable pixels out of 24 on the a6000. 
However, the Samsung 30mm f/2 resolves 14mp out of the older nx20's 20mp sensor which is very high. I'm guessing it should resolve around 18-20mp once tested on the NX1's/NX500's 28mp sensor (no AA filter). 

Another crazy gem of a lens is the Samsung 10mm Fisheye. I's 1/3 the volume and less than 1/3 the weight (71g) of a Rokinon 8mm fisheye!!

I think i'm leaning towards the Samsung. It's crazy how a whole system decision can be made because of 1 lens (the 30mm)


----------

